# Surrogacy in Ukraine -advice on process for getting British passport for baby



## Jbasil (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone who has been successful at doing surrogacy in the Ukraine would mind giving me a bit of info on the process for getting a passport for the baby to come back to the UK.

Our surrogate is 30 weeks (Yipee!) and so we are starting to think about the passport forms etc to make sure we know what we need to do when the baby is born. I've tried speaking to the passport office but can't get through to anyone and the general helpline are clueless in this situation.

I just have some practical questions such as, who signs the passport application, is it the surrogate mother as the birth mother? When you have to have the form countersigned by someone who has known the applicant for two years or more, is that someone who has known me/my husband for two years or the surrogate? Just wondering how that works when the counter signatory needs to be someone with a British/EU passport but we'll be in the Ukraine and no-one will have seen the baby so can't verify his/her identity etc. How did you get passport photos taken of the baby?

Any advice and/or any general advice on being in Kiev/Ukraine after the birth would be massively appreciated. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations!

We have twins born through surrogacy in the Ukraine. This site might help- https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/surrogacy-overseas

We needed 33 documents for each child and was there for 4 months. Please feel free to pm me.

I just have some practical questions such as, who signs the passport application,

Dh signs it, not the surrogate. We also got a friend to fly over to countersigned.

is it the surrogate mother as the birth mother?

When you have to have the form countersigned by someone who has known the applicant for two years or more, is that someone who has known me/my husband for two years or the surrogate? Dh

Just wondering how that works when the counter signatory needs to be someone with a British/EU passport but we'll be in the Ukraine and no-one will have seen the baby so can't verify his/her identity etc. How did you get passport photos taken of the baby?

Ask the photographer at the maternity hospital. Our twins had theirs taken at 2 days old. But be specific- white sheet, etc. we had to buy one as they didn't provide it. All tubes were also taken off so none were visible. We then collected the photographs when we left the maternity house? ( we had to stay for a week).

Xx

Xx


----------

